# Do any of you want to meet in real life and have a dinner?



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe share some funny stories and play some video games while we drink red bull. Sounds pretty cool to me.


----------



## michaelwyatt182 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sure.
I'm always down to get out of the house (to places that aren't work or school) 
Where you live at dood?


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

The last time I did that with an online friend they avoided me.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nope, people here are boring


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kind Of said:


> The last time I did that with an online friend they avoided me.


Aw! 

I would totally take you out for a coffee. 

I would have to change countries first though... haha.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Gus954 said:


> Nope, people here are boring


Ouch!


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gus954 said:


> Nope, people here are boring


And I suppose you are so interesting?


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aw!
> 
> I would totally take you out for a coffee.
> 
> I would have to change countries first though... haha.


Just saying that it is a possibility that people who like you online will not want to continue the friendship in real-life. If you're already in a bad place, not the best risk to take.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

OutsideR1 said:


> And I suppose you are so interesting?


Nope thats why i want to be with fun outgoing extroverted people duh


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

im down if there is beer!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kind Of said:


> Just saying that it is a possibility that people who like you online will not want to continue the friendship in real-life. If you're already in a bad place, not the best risk to take.


I was only joking around. Besides, the chances of that actually happening are slim-to-none.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Live too far away, but would love to go to Arizona if I could afford it. Kind of relieved because meetups make me nervous though 

There are a lot of interesting people on SAS!


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I was only joking around. Besides, the chances of that actually happening are slim-to-none.


I'd give a lot to be the kind of person who can count on that.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I would but we live nowhere near close to each other.


----------



## and he was alright (Feb 22, 2013)

I would like to.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Kind Of said:


> The last time I did that with an online friend they avoided me.


Did you go in completely cold - only talked in text messages before you met?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yup, sure! Who's gonna pay for my plane ticket?


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Red Bull? really?

That's heart-attack-in-a-can


----------



## michaelwyatt182 (Dec 28, 2014)

lol - make an offer to go out with people.
Nobody replies to me.
If anybody is curious I live in Rome, Ga.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gus954 said:


> Nope thats why i want to be with fun outgoing extroverted people duh


So why would these fun outgoing extroverted people want to hang out with you when you just admitted you arent that interesting?


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

OutsideR1 said:


> So why would these fun outgoing extroverted people want to hang out with you when you just admitted you arent that interesting?


I was going to say that too but I changed my mind and decided not to.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Kind Of said:


> Just saying that it is a possibility that people who like you online will not want to continue the friendship in real-life. If you're already in a bad place, not the best risk to take.


This is both true and not true.

I mean, some things to consider ...

1 - Are u different onlne and in person ? (I mean, not physically, like opposite in certain stuff or something). If so, that's mght be the reason.
2 - People is stupid
3 - If u met with people with SA they might have been scared to talk to you or anything like that, u know because of SA.

If you think you did fine and there is no logical reason for their behavior you are better off this people anyway.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, of course, flight tickets are on u, right ?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

OutsideR1 said:


> So why would these fun outgoing extroverted people want to hang out with you when you just admitted you arent that interesting?


Well said.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gus954 said:


> Nope, people here are boring


Why are you even still here?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Only if you pay for it.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

OutsideR1 said:


> So why would these fun outgoing extroverted people want to hang out with you when you just admitted you arent that interesting?


Ok now you're just being a smartass, forget it, I dont know why you're tryin to start ****. why do you care anyways


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

OutsideR1 said:


> So why would these fun outgoing extroverted people want to hang out with you when you just admitted you arent that interesting?


Gus didn't imply they had a reason to hang out with him, he has a point though. In school the people I spoke to the most were extroverted and usually would talk a lot about themselves which made me feel more comfortable, while quiet people we just didn't speak.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

That would be one awkward dinner.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

findyourself said:


> Maybe share some funny stories and play some video games while we drink red bull. Sounds pretty cool to me.


Well if it is a female I know what you want you naughty boy you.

Males are ok, but females with you, no no.

Ya I'd like to go out do you want? But you can't have me, I'm taken.

You a cute boy though  Why do we beautiful people think of ourselves as ugly? You have a false perception of yourself, I am telling you!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've met dozens of people from SAS, if only a handful of frequent posters. They're like anyone else -- varied. Less embarrassing to fail with though, since they understand.


----------



## Dannytostreet (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd imagine meeting other people with SA would be the easiest on the social spectrum, as there's already some mutual understanding and _some_ of the social pressure would be taken off. I can't seem to relate to people without strong SA because when it comes to socializing, they don't face the same issues as I do. There's no common ground.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gus954 said:


> Ok now you're just being a smartass, forget it, I dont know why you're tryin to start ****. why do you care anyways


Cuz you branded everyone on here as boring without really knowing most people.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I would, but there would have to be at least 3 people.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

Gus954 said:


> Nope, people here are boring


Well, sometimes boring is good

Wouldn't you rather hang out with someone who is not intimidating and just likes to sit there and say happy things rather than some extrovert who is obnoxious and forces you to do things THEY think is fun?


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

findyourself said:


> Well, sometimes boring is good
> 
> Wouldn't you rather hang out with someone who is not intimidating and just likes to sit there and say happy things rather than some extrovert who is obnoxious and forces you to do things THEY think is fun?


Yeah in the past I would love to just sit and chat. Now I prefer people who will push me out of my confort zone and do something crazy and spontaneous.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

michaelwyatt182 said:


> Sure.
> I'm always down to get out of the house (to places that aren't work or school)
> Where you live at dood?


Phoenix


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm in Az


Cool, let's hang out!


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

minimized said:


> That would be one awkward dinner.


Why would it be awkward? We're all aware of our social anxiety so it's expected.


----------



## LoneSurfer (Dec 4, 2014)

If you lived in NZ, I would for sure, I would have to be jacked up on xanax/oxycodone for the anxiety first though.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

findyourself said:


> Why would it be awkward? We're all aware of our social anxiety so it's expected.


Even then I'd find a way to make things as uncomfortable as possible. I have a penchant.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

nah


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm going to attempt to leave the house for the first time in near three weeks tomorrow. The plan is to visit the local coffee shop for some hot chocolate**. Anyone in the Swansea area is more than welcome to join me for some laughter and light entertainment 

** Plus cake, there will most definitely be cake.


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

pouria19 said:


> Yup, sure! Who's gonna pay for my plane ticket?


I'm coming to Tehran this time next year (inshallah^^)



Hikikomori2014 said:


> Red Bull? really?
> 
> That's heart-attack-in-a-can


This.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm open to meeting anyone here if they live in nyc. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nilufar said:


> I'm coming to Tehran this time next year (inshallah^^)


Glad to hear it (ghadametun ru cheshm ^^)


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

findyourself said:


> Maybe share some funny stories and play some video games while we drink red bull. Sounds pretty cool to me.


You better bring that pack of red bull when you come over! ;P


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm in Az


You live in arizona like me, well I am in phoenix but anyway NICE! yay woo hoo


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Red Bull? really?
> 
> That's heart-attack-in-a-can


I would have expected a group with SA would demand intoxicating beverages to relax.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

As long as your buying


----------



## Lizard king (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm down for the videos game and some pizza. Although I'm down for some sushi.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

that would be really awesome


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I definitely would if travel wasn't an issue...


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sure but i would be awkward as hell. Be ready


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I would but things like age and lifestyle come more into play when you interact in rl and people tend to be judgemental/shallow even if they try not to be. I am not as young, skinny, and healthy anymore so I'm not as thrilled about meeting anyone. There are still the people worth meeting but the number has gotten smaller. I knew I didn't want to live past 30.


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

ughhh I can't wait til we have teleporters, then we can have a single meet-up everyone is invited to, and we don't have have to worry about who lives near us. I think your idea sounds fun


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone from Maryland? No? Didn't think so.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sure. But only people with a sufficient number of posts. Unknowns freak me out.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

CWe said:


> Sure but i would be awkward as hell. Be ready


lol. no one can withstand my awkward attack.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

SilentLuke said:


> lol. no one can withstand my awkward attack.


Ha yeaaaa!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Did anything come of this? I've met up with lots of people from here before, but I didn't make any friends.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> If it did, I sure as hell wasn't invited ;(


You're too cool for the anyway bra


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'm probably not awkward enough lol.
> 
> Honestly though, if I ever did attend an sas meet up I'd more than likely be the loud annoying one in the group trying to break people out of their shells :/
> 
> ...


Yeah, i can be like that too. Especially if everyone else is more quiet than me. I'll usually be the one to try and break the ice.

Oh good. Now they should ball that proposed ban up nice and tight and shove it up their a**es. Then they should to the same with the 7N6 ban once they're nice and loosened up.

I've actually been thinking about getting into the AR platform once I get some money saved. I'm debating between that or a Vepr 7.62x54r since I'm sure you know Vepr managed to weave their way out of the import ban


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd consider a group meet but you better believe I'd be a satellite orbiting the whole thing rather than becoming engaged. Story of my life.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Your call dude, the AR's a battle proven system, I've never had an issue with any of mine and I shoot both brass and steel case. If you want tight groups at long range and endless customization then go for it.
> 
> btw I traded a marine one of my rifle uppers for another kalash recently :boogie


Yeah, I like the accuracy and ergonomics of it, but the ammo is a little pricey. I'm not sure yet. If I do, I'm gonna build it off an 80% lower from Ares armor  Cali has an "out of state transfer fee" that is like $200. Making a simple lower cost almost $400. Better off just doing it myself without all that BS. It's still legal to do too.

Really? Do you even have anymore AR's left? I'm seriously considering one of those 7.62x54r vepr boomsticks if I don't go with the AR. Especially, since surplus is still coming in and that ammo is still dirt cheap and I still have over 2000 rounds of it.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Ooooo  Dinner, excuse me while i slip into something more suitable for the night









:lol


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm down absolutely!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Steel case 223 is still kinda cheap dude, about $200 for 1k similar to 7.62x39. I think the Vepr would suit you better though since you already have ammo for it and all. Feeding firearms in different calibers gets expensive, trust me I'd know . If you do go the AR route, check out Bravo Company aka BCM, for a piston driven system check out Adams Arms, also while I'm at it if you're looking into getting a chest rig check out SOE and their kickass micro AK/AR chest rigs, good stuff.
> 
> Ares Armor is really popular here where I live, I hear nothing but great things about them. I'm gonna have to check them out next time I'm in Cali.
> 
> The Kalash I got is a fairly new Romanian Wasr 10/63, bone stock with a 74 comp and a **** load of mags and a new Rommy drum mag. I don't know what the hell I'm going to do with it lol.


I've heard a myth going around that wolf 62grain is steel core. Do you think it's true? If I get into the AR, I'll likely just handload since there are piles and piles of 5.56 brass laying everywhere in the area where I shoot.

Anyway, I might check out Ares armor in Oceanside next weekend. It's only about 30 min from my house. After all, Ehrmantraut needs some new barely legal hitman gear.

I've been thinking about a chest rig for awhile actually. It'll make me feel like a trained badass who knows what he's doing when I'm at the range 

That's pretty cool. Wasr's are such a good deal and I've heard century has worked out most of the issues with them. Knowing you it ewill eventually end up looking like this before you sell it in the next month haha.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

^ can i take your kalash to dinner?
We could play video games and drink redbull if you prefer...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I haven't the slightest clue, I've mostly been shooting m855 and 55 grain wolf.
> 
> Obama flash cans, the loudener and Effin comps look pretty rad lol. I'm guessing Ehrmantraut is a character from the tv series Breaking Bad? I've never actually seen the show, I don't really watch tv anymore
> 
> ...


Yeah, it would be a nice thing to have. I usually just stick a bunch of mags in my pocket Somali style lol.

Yeah, he's got cool stuff. I think it's hilarious how cocky and defiant he is too. The owner has no problem going on local news stations and being a douche to people who are freaked out by what he sells haha.

It does look clean. Have you checked it for canted sights/gas block and loose rivets yet?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Only if you promise to bring it back by 8:00pm
> 
> OP!! Look at what we could be doing, lets bust some caps, skydive and get highfy yo!


If this ends up being a thing then I'll drive out to Phoenix. It would have to be on the weekend though, I can't do weekdays. It's also a 4 and a half hour drive for me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> What do you plan to pick up from Ares Armor?
> 
> Again, it's solid. besides some mag wobble with Romanian mags (zero wobble with Yugos) everything is squared away, I just need to zero as its currently low and to the right.
> 
> ...


Probably a 80% receiver and drill guide. Not sure yet.

Haha, zenit costs a pretty ruble comrade. Think it's worth it?

Why? It's not like you're a butt rapist or something. Or maybe you are, who knows? Gotta take chances in life though.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Gus954 said:


> Nope, people here are boring


Why are you here then haha?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Do you even butt pirate bro? Arrggghhh! XD
> 
> I'm kidding lol but really, that Zenit gear is hella sick. Especially that pt-1 stock, do want. Is it worth it? Probably not.
> 
> I like how we derailed the **** out of this guys thread lmao! Ak's to butt pirates in one thread, nice lol.


Argghh alas, I have conquered thy pirate booty 

Nope, probably not worth it. You'll buy it, get really excited about it, get it, install it, then get bored of it in about 5 mins.

Yeah, now OP thinks a bunch of dudes want to ram his butt


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Please stay on-topic. Thanks.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

No. I've met enough people from SAS to last a lifetime.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Ya know I did try to message you but I kinda gave up. I only took forever cos I wasn't sure how to reply back, then I kinda forgot :/


Literally a month ago. Lol :|

I should specify. I've met enough people from SAS (irl) to last a life time.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

id rather skype first, bc of the distance


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Probably, If it wasn't obvious enough, I get bored fairly quick haha.
> 
> I'm surprised OP hasn't responded, take me out to Red Lobster bro!!! And don't worry I'm not into butt sex, at least I don't think I am


Same here compá. I already want to sell my shiz and buy new shiz.

Probably don't want to engage in butt sex after eating at red lobster anyway. That's a bad time right there. I guess he bailed out on this plan. Was probably hoping the ladies would take him up on the offer. Too bad they know what's up, so that won't work, like ever.


----------

